# How to sell own prints from personal website ?



## nbarreto (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello !
Does any one know of an *online service* where I could link to to sell prints of my digital photos to visitors of my photography blog?

Some users have shown interest to buy High-res prints. If I could do it automatically that would be great ! 

Help is appreciated. Thanks.

NBarreto
PhotoDigest @ http://photodigest.blogspot.com


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 7, 2005)

Smugmug's been mentioned round here recently.


----------

